

All Aboard the Pebble appstore - sarfata
https://developer.getpebble.com/blog/2013/12/18/All-Aboard-the-Pebble-app-store/

======
tiziano88
"The Pebble iOS application cannot execute code downloaded from the Internet
so we will package the JavaScript code of all Pebble appstore apps and include
them in the official Pebble iOS app." wow!

------
bsirkia
Nice! I'm hoping to get one for Christmas, and it would be really fun to start
working on some apps.

